# ??? for anyone?



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey guyz I have been so busy trying to get the Biz and the Haunt ready for 2009 I haven't been posting much. But I was hoping I can get some feed back On the FRIGHT LIGHTS and Light controller from Oak Island now called Scare Products. I was wondering if any one used these products or have any info on them or the controller.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

Hmmmmmmmmm 29 looks and no one has an answer.... Not much info online as well... all keep looking....


----------



## shadowopal (Aug 9, 2007)

Oak Island is a little difficult to track down on the web until lately. So, finding info may be tough. I haven't seen it used myself. Sorry.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

No kidding I have sent many emails to them with no responce.... Not sure what the problem is you would think they would be on top of things with a new site and all... I am looking at almost $9000 in product from them and they seem like they have bad costomer service....U send me an email about my products I get back to ya 2 days top...


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I don't know anything about it, but if you still can't get info on it, I would start looking at other products.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

send them another e-mail and say sorry i spent the 9000 somewhere else -thank you for your time--lol


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Ouch


----------



## Fetch (May 16, 2008)

Try scareproducts.com. From what I understand, they are now the exclusive distributor of Oak Island products.


----------

